# hoping for some prayers for my dad and step-mother



## biggdogg (Jun 2, 2012)

this has been a rough month for my family. my parents have been caring for my dads parents for the last 12 years. on May 8, 2012, my Papa Bear went home with Jesus. my dad hasn't been taking it very well as he was very close to his father. well last night, i get the call from dad that Granny has gone home as well. the sun rose and set around my grand parents for my dad, and now he has lost them both in the span of three weeks. i know everything is a part of God's plan, and my dad would never, ever question that. but he is hurting something terrible and i would give anything to take the pain away. 

i've been a member here going on 6 years and never thought to ask, but i would really appreciate a prayer or two for my daddy.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 2, 2012)

Prayers sent for your dad.  There's probably nothing you can do to take away the pain other then just being there for him.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 2, 2012)

Prayers sent for you and your family


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 2, 2012)

My condolences to your family. My Prayers are added for your Dad and you as well.


----------



## packrat (Jun 2, 2012)

*prayer*

Prayer sent for the entire family.
Stay close to your dad and let
him remind you of the good memories
hes has of his parents. Then remind him
that they are now healthy and SOON
HE will see them again. God's Grace
is sufficient.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. It is very difficult to lose both parents in such a short span....Praying for God's peace for your family.............


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jun 2, 2012)

God works for the good of those who love Him, who have been called according to his purpose. Romans 8:28 ??? I just started typing that, not sure why. Maybe God wants someone to see that verse.. Will pray for you and your family. Tradgedies develoup people..teach patience, faith, thankfulness, and love I think..ESPECIALLY THANKFULNESS! God Bless


----------



## speedcop (Jun 2, 2012)

so sorry for their loss. may God comfort your dad.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jun 4, 2012)

praying for your dad.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Praying


----------



## love the woods (Jun 11, 2012)

prayers sent for your dad, and the rest of your family.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 11, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## beagle pup (Jun 17, 2012)

prayers sent for your dad sorry for your familys loss my heart gose out to yall of you


----------



## XIronheadX (Jun 17, 2012)

Prayers!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 17, 2012)

Your Dad should rejoice in the many, many years he was able to enjoy his parents.
His parents are together now.  Three weeks is about all some couples can stand to be seperated.

God's blessings to each of you.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 3, 2012)

Prayers sent for your dad and family.


----------

